# Persian: understatement



## seitt

Greetings

Please, what do you call an understatement in Persian?

An understatement is the opposite of an exaggeration. An example: “It was a little bit naughty of Johnny to put a rat in his friend’s satchel.”

Of course, it wasn't just a little bit naughty, it was extremely naughty!

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Aryamp

There isn't a very straightforward equivalent for it in Persian , I mean specially for the term itself, dictionaries suggest دست کم گرفتن but that more naturally means "underestimation" 

When used in a sentence, for example : "It is an understatement to say that it was just a little naughty " I could translate it as :
اینکه بگیم فقط یک کم شیطنت کرد کافی نیست

or we have the expression حق مطلب را ادا کردن which means to do justice when expressing something , specially in a positive context like "to say that he is a good man, would be an understatement, he really is great"
اگر بگیم انسان خوبی است حق مطلب را ادا نکرده ایم چون در واقع عالی است 
(i'm not sure if undersatement could be used in this context though, but I just want to illustrate a case of "opposite of exaggeration")

It really depends on the context and I can't think of any clear straightforward way to translate it.

Other possibility would be : دست پایین گرفتن 

an example from dictionary :

The journalist wrote that the earthquake had caused some damage. This turned out to be a massive understatement of the devastation. 

خبرنگار نوشت زلزه باعث مقداری خسارت شد اما بعدا معلوم شد این گزارش میزان ویرانی را بسیار دست پایین گرفته بود
Though in a way it carries the meaning of underestimation as well.

Obviously the other solution is to take a whole different approach but then the possibilities are endless :
بعدا معلوم شد میزان واقعی خسارت بسیار بیش از میزان بیان شده در گزارش بود


----------



## Treaty

There are two expressions but not exactly what you want:
کوچک نمایی belittlement
کم (اهمیت) جلوه دادن to belittle something
کوچک شمردن to underappreciate (also to insult)
Example:
You belittle/understate Johnny's bad deed.
تو کار بد "جانی" را کم اهمیت جلوه می دهی


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the excellent help.


> دست پایین گرفتن


Please could I confirm that there is a kasre after 'دست'?


----------



## Treaty

seitt said:


> Please could I confirm that there is a kasre after 'دست'?


Yes, there is. You can also say دستِ کم. However, both of them are used for "underestimate", not "understate".


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - ah, yes, and what is the pronunciation of حق مطلب, please?

Just a thought - is it ever possible to use a construction like "چیزی را کم گفتن"?


----------



## Treaty

حق مطلب = _haqq e matlab_
کم گفتن will get different meaning with different structures. As far as I remember, with a direct object it is used only for undervaluing a numerical value:

قیمت این لباس را کم می گویی = you are undervaluing (the price of) this dress.

For other situations از چیزی کم گفتن can be used: 
از خوبی هایشان کم نگو = don't understate* their goodness.

* I think "understate" has a sinister implication (am I right?) while کم گفتن can be a result of many things (malice, forgetfulness, negligence, lack of time, ...).


----------



## Alfaaz

Could کم بیانی also be used for _"understatement"_ and could it carry a different meaning than کم گفتن?


----------



## Treaty

Alfaaz said:


> Could کم بیانی also be used for _"understatement"_ and could it carry a different meaning than کم گفتن?


I've never heard کم بیانی in Persian. However, there is کم بیان کردن that usually means "to mention less [frequently]". This is close to another meaning of کم گفتن that is "to talk less [but properly]". However, it is possible that the object affects the meaning of بیان کردن:

این ارزش ها را کم بیان کنید = understate these virtues! 
این حرف ها را کم بیان کنید = talk less about these words!
این نتیجه را کم بیان کنید = talk less about/understate this result!


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


> I think "understate" has a sinister implication (am I right?) while کم گفتن can be a result of many things (malice, forgetfulness, negligence, lack of time, ...).


Personally I don't think "understate" has a sinister implication at all - in fact, some English people even pride themselves on "English understatement". But that's mainly an English thing.


----------



## Treaty

seitt said:


> Many thanks, excellent.
> 
> Personally I don't think "understate" has a sinister implication at all - in fact, some English people even pride themselves on "English understatement". But that's mainly an English thing.



Thank you. I now understand it. Before, I had only considered negative examples of understatement (like avoiding tax or charge). It seems there are at least two other intentions: humility and humour. 
In the case of humility, a common Persian expression is شکست نفسی کردن (_šekast e nafsi_ = breaking own ego). It is usually used for understating someone's own achievement, talent, etc.:
وقتی "مسی" می گوید که گلهایش شانسی است، شکست نفسی می کند : When Messi says his goals are by chance, he is understating.

Unfortunately, I don't remember any expression for humour, and humility under harsh situations. Let's wait for other users.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - indeed, I can see that شکست نفسی کردن works well here.


----------



## darush

At "underestimate":

Examples of دستِ کم(at least) and دستِ کم گرفتن (to underestimate):
_
-at least 37 dead in South-west Iran quake _: دست کم سی و هفت نفر در زلزله ی جنوب غرب ایران کشته شدند
_
-Japan's victory(*Russo-Japanese War 1904-1905*)caused many nations to underestimate Russian military capabilities in World War I: _پیروزی ِ ژاپن باعث شد تا در جنگِ جهانی ِ اول، بسیاری از کشورها توانِ نظامی ِ روسیه را دستِ کم بگیرند

(hey, I'm not russophile) 

​


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the most useful examples.


> (hey, I'm not russophile)


Well, I'm certainly Iranophile, and make no apologies to anyone for it.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Well, I'm certainly Iranophile, and make no apologies to anyone for it.


That is because you are truly clever


----------



## seitt

Actually I'd say that, rather than me, the Iranians are clever.


----------

